# 125g Mbuna tank with Universal Rock and Deco Holey Rock



## Bloomer57 (Nov 15, 2016)

I figured I would post up a few videos of my first tank setup, for decorations I used a combo of Universal Rock Holey Rock and Deep Blue Professional Deco Rock.

For the substrate I went with pool sand.

Please let me know what you think, I am pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It looks fantastic. I'd add some rocks or more complex pieces at ground level for the mbuna (for functionality).


----------



## Bloomer57 (Nov 15, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> It looks fantastic. I'd add some rocks or more complex pieces at ground level for the mbuna (for functionality).


That is actually one of the things I would like to do, we have a bunch of nice black basalt rock in our area that I would like to add but currently our area is covered in over a foot of snow  I am also thinking of adding a couple wavemakers to get some better circulation and lift debris of the sand.

But so far all of them are doing well, I did lose 1 fish very early, I found skeletal remains of what I believe was a small demasoni. I can count all of my others but counting 21 demasoni is pretty hard  I have had no fish hiding behind filters/lines, not feeding, or showing abuse.


----------



## Heatherbee (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm late to respond but like how your tank turned out! I've been busy working on getting my new 120 set up. I've been diy on a 3d background and foam rocks so it's taking some time. I can imagine you've got a decent chunk of money just in the rock there. I always try to diy because it seems like they charge so much for the large pieces but after the work I've done recently I almost wish I'd have just bought my BG and rocks at this point. I really like how you've got the size mix of the rock there  Your stock is a great mix of color and activity too!!!


----------

